# Biogroom Waterless Shampoo



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi
was wondering if anyone can advise where I can get this shampoo from please. After last time there is no way I am going to bath Stan for his next show and as he is a shorthair not really a problem but he has a lot of white patches and white legs and tum so want him to look nice and bright.

Any advice would be apprecaited.
Thanks


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Smylee Pets stock it, Smylee pets order form. Its the 1064 Bio-Groom Super Blue Plus Spray Shampoo


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks Carol was hoping you'd come to my rescue!!!:thumbup: It was you that orginally suggested at the Preston show after Stan's accident in the car!! lol
Will order tom and hopefully brighten him up before Manchester show on 1st. Are you going?


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Yes, am going, though maybe with a cat less than I entered as a large bald strip has suddenly appeared down Josh's side  It is so wierd - almost like he has pulled the fur out in a long strip but the skin is clean, no sign of irritation which you would expect if he had over groomed, and no broken fur, almost as if someone has applied hair remover down his side, but impossible as he only goes in the run.

If anyone has any ideas what it might be ? VERY odd.


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

Poor Josh that is really strange!! Is it possible he could of burnt himself? Saying that if no irritation can't be that I suppose.
Be interesting to see if anyone has any ideas.


----------

